# Scientology in a Nutshell:



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

*is WA*K... lol*

Seriously < lol... no really... read this:



> *The Harm it Does to a Person*
> 
> The results of applying their crackpot psychotherapy (called "auditing") is to weaken the mind. The mind goes from a rational state to an irrational one as the delusional contents of the subconscious mind are brought to the surface and are assumed to be valid. It also makes a person more susceptible to suggestion since it submerges the critical thinking faculties of the mind into a partial subconscious state. It results in a permanent light hypnotic trance and so from thenceforth that person can be more easily controlled. The person will, to a much greater extent, believe and do whatever they are told. And of course this is used to the full in persuading them to hand over further money and dedicating themselves further to the cult.
> The results of applying their oversimplified and inapplicable rules in life is to lose the ability to think rationally and logically. A person loses the ability to think for themselves and so they lose the ability to challenge incorrect ideas. This makes them easier to control. It also isolates and alienates the person from society so that they withdraw from normal society and into their "Scientology" society. This further increases their susceptibility to the influence of their group. They end up being afraid of society, believing all society to be controlled by a group of drug companies, psychiatrists and financiers all of whom report to more remote masters. In other words they are in a state of mass paranoia. They therefore avoid reading newspapers and the like since they fear it will disturb their safe Scientology world. It is a downward spiral into madness.
> ...


http://www.xenu.net/roland-intro.html


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Shhhhh, they'll hear you :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

beg their pardons... :| :shock:


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

sounds pretty solid to me. i would be perfectly fine if the spirits of murdered intergalactic refugees would stop f*cking with me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

how are they fucking with you? Sounds like a pain in the ass =*(.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

That's the idea behind scientology Darren - that Xenu brought a motherload of alien criminals to earth, killed them with nukes in some volcanoes and now their spirits infest human souls and make them do bad things. Only by giving all your money to L. Ron. Hubbard can you hope to free yourself of them! Can't remember what they call them exactly though.

Ah that's right - Thetans. Oops I just noticed you put it in your first post anyway, sorry 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenu


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL... Seriously,,, how can any one take it serious? lol


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

The theory of bringing whats in the subconscious mind to the surface is a good one and is one which all sorts of people have been trying to do for many years so if they can really do that safely then they have someething pretty powerful, but its what they do after that which worrys me because they seem to fill peoples heads with all sorts of crap once they have emptied their mind like "give me all your money"


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I have to admit, I?m very limited to what I know of them. I don?t know whether linking the subconscious mind with our conscious mind is a good idea myself, wouldn?t that class us as having two souls/minds? Humm... Interesting. How do you see it has being powerful? 
I can?t make a judgement on them, because I don?t know all the facts... but let?s be honest; who does know all the facts about anything?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I dont know much either, all I have seen is that bbc documentary where that bloke goes nuts and he gets followed about everywhere, they seemed pretty mental in that film, but if you make the subconscious conscious then you will be conscious of all that you are so you will compeltely understand yourself and be at ease with yourself with no mental problems or issues, but I doubt they can really do it well its more likely they use hypnosis or trance methods.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I disagree because I view the subconscious differently to you, how I see it is that the subC controls our breathing/heart rate etc... in other words, it?s depersonalized it?s self because it?s a machine with orders to act upon. It only allows this to happen because it?s not self aware... if it become self aware it would/could want to take control of our bodies it?s self. Although it could be limited due to where it?s based physically within our brains. I see our subC as a robot, one which mustn?t be woken.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree that there isnt much use making breathing and heartbeat etc conscious although some yogis have already done it like Swami Rama http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swami_Rama "He is especially notable as one of the first yogis to allow himself to be studied by Western scientists. In the 1960s he allowed himself to be examined by scientists at the Menninger Clinic who studied his ability to voluntary control bodily processes (such as heartbeat, blood pressure, body temperature, etc.) that are normally considered to be non-voluntary (autonomic)" and they live to tell the tale so it isnt dangerous making that stuff conscious, but making your psychological stuff conscious is the whole point of things like psychotherapy and hypnotherapy so I think its a pretty good thing to try to do, thats what im trying to do anyway, but I doubt the scientologists have been able to do it any better than anybody else but if they have I would sign up straightaway


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for that info... fascinating how united he is with his mind/body. I come from a point of seeing myself not having the respect for this technique and then harming myself through it... people who respect it and give it the time it deserves to devolpe are the right person to have that ability.
Yeah, like if you were to make the assumption that people disliked you because they looked at you with a nasty look on their face... that?s no good... because if you don?t know them, they might just be day dreaming about some pratt. So it?s best to assume the best in people... although it?s far from easy because I myself have a fear of people making a fool of me because I gave them the chance to do so. Any who.... winner?... lol. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

I can slow my heart beat right down,I started doing it as a child and I thought it was a normal thing that everybody could do untill my ex boyfreind noticed it and told me differant.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

You could do your own heart beat remix.... Kewl! :mrgreen:






Fucking hate this tune... meant bed time when I was younger (Finished @ 8:30pm)


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

We are anonymous. Anonymous is everywhere. Anonymous is nowhere. Anonymous works as one because none of us are as cruel as all of us. etc etc.

I couldn't resist.

s.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

If one studies any bit of Scientology one will discover that L. Ron Hubbard (Lafayette Ron Hubbard to be precise) is believed to have been a paranoid schizoprhenic. One can be lured into the practice initially as it can make sense. They don't tell you about the "thetans" and "Xenu" until you reach certain very high levels. Tom Cruise is an example.

It is also 100% anti-psychiatry. And that means essentially there is really no such thing as mental illness.

In L.A. in Hollywood I would go past the Scientology headquarters and get creeped out. These machines they use may as well be fake boxes with wires sticking out.

If you see some of Tom Cruise on You Tube talk about Scientology, you will say, WTHell is this man talking about?

It isn't really a cult, but L. Ron Hubbard used it to make money. He wanted to recruit celebrities to give it "credence." People figure, "Oh if John Travolta believes in it, it must be cool." OMG. :roll:

Hubbard also made it a "Religous Organization" as that makes it tax-exempt. I understand many countries -- Germany? France? I forgot are trying to ban it.

Read "Dianetics", but also read the real background of L. Ron Hubbard, or see a documentary that is unbiased and well-researched and you'll just sit there with your mouth hanging open.

Tom Cruise was dyslexic. As a child he refused to have any medical treatment. I believe he attributes his getting over that to Scientology. It is full of discipline, much self-empowerment practice. You can't say Cruise isn't one of the most disciplined guys, and yet on the other hand I can name a billion successful disciplined people who don't need Scientology.

OY.


----------

